# Cinnamon X20 liquid



## Gert_Koen (2/10/14)

Hi All.
Has anyone tried X20's Cinnamon liquid? Its a bit potent by itself..What flavour do you think would go nicely with it.?


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Suicide bunny derailed is a cinnamon and banana combo. I personally think it works spectacularly. 

Perhaps try mixing it with elvis's breakfast? Or some other banana juice.

Just a thought

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (2/10/14)

Hey I found a winner! Toffee, coffee mocha and a bit of Cinnamon...and some extra sweetner...I can vape this the whole day!! Got a bit gatvol of all fruity flavours. .


----------

